# please help ...



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

this is the first time that i have a dog > is this dog German or not ?
my friend say that is a boxer ...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like he is a mix,kinda hard to tell because he is so young.How old is he?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's not a german shepherd....can't say whether it's a boxer or not.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mix of some sort.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Oct 17, 2012)

Doesn't look boxer to me but pics aren't that clear, maybe German shep mix with collie or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks for your replay 
the dog is 2 weeks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Why the plastic gloves and contamination gear?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Why the plastic gloves and contamination gear?


Took the question right out of my..fingertips.


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

nothing


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna be a big dog. I hope he is still with his mom and litter. If not, try to have him in a foster litter to grow up as a dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is it me, or does he look "bloaty"?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, wormy probably.


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

aha wormy . u r funny


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

king_man said:


> aha wormy . u r funny


Why is that funny? It's serious business. The dog has a very round belly. Something isn't right there and it isn't funny!


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

*help again plz*

is this dod pure german or mix beacause of the white color in his hands and legs ?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why don't you stop playing the guessing game and find a breeder that is active in the breed. Research the breed, figure out someone in the area that is breeding quality dogs, and use them as a resource. Where are you located and is English your first language?


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

funny again


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

i dont play . why r u upset ? i wanna get this dog and i want to know is he pure or not ?
is my location and my language important 2 u ?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't be coy. you darn well that English isn't the OP's
first language.



qbchottu said:


> Why don't you stop playing the guessing game and find a breeder that is active in the breed. Research the breed, figure out someone in the area that is breeding quality dogs, and use them as a resource.
> 
> >>>> Where are you located and is English your first language?<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wormy meaning your pup may have worms. in the USA
a pup having worms is common.



king_man said:


> aha wormy . u r funny


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

yes i know that


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

king_man: depending where you are located, the recommendations will be different. If you are in the USA, we could recommend some breeders or avenues to learn more about the breed locally. If you are abroad, recommendations for resources, diet, medication can be made accordingly. Location matters in certain aspects. 

doggie dad: who is being coy? work in the inner city medical system and tell me I'm still being "coy". I learned long ago not to make assumptions about people over the interwebs


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

ok . but u can know from photos if that pure German or not . am i wrong ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. You can not know from a picture if a dog is purebred. You can guess but you can not know.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

just asking is English the OP's first language is being coy. whatever you're experiencing with language isn't limited to the inner city. youse know what i'm saying?


qbchottu said:


> king_man: depending where you are located, the recommendations will be different. If you are in the USA, we could recommend some breeders or avenues to learn more about the breed locally. If you are abroad, recommendations for resources, diet, medication can be made accordingly. Location matters in certain aspects.
> 
> doggie dad: who is being coy? work in the inner city medical system and tell me I'm still being "coy". I learned long ago not to make assumptions about people over the interwebs


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

doggie dad: He obviously has a grasp of English. I've met people that can read a language, but not speak it or reproduce it properly. Do YOU know what I'm saying?  But anyway, enough of this foolish sidetrack. Back to the topic:

king_man: if you are adopting the dog, then you will be giving a dog a good home and life with you. If you are buying the dog from a breeder and they are charging a substantial price, are you sure you want to buy from someone that you do not trust to tell you the truth about the dog's origin?


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

i've already adopted it . are u english teacher ?
if u r best in the world in English language . make sure that anyone can be better than u in any other field ( language or other ). so dont say ppl know english but they cant speak >>> and if i live outside america . i cant share with u ??????


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you already adopted the dog, then we can all take guesses on what it is, but you won't be able to tell for sure. As it grows, you might be able to tell more as it develops adult characteristics. 

Go back and read what I said properly before taking a hasty offense where no ill intent was meant. Good luck....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You posted pictures of two different dogs....which one are you asking about? Which one is yours?


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

ok . it is ok


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

the second . the german


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

king_man said:


> this is the first time that i have a dog > is this dog German or not ?
> my friend say that is a boxer ...





king_man said:


> the second . the german



Then why ask about the first one and say it's your first dog? Which, no it does not look like a Boxer anymore than it looks like a GSD.


----------



## king_man (Dec 15, 2012)

yes i have got it . but gave it back to my friend


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Unless you know for certain that the puppy came from purebred parents, it's anyone's guess as to what they are.

There are TONS of puppies that may resemble german shepherds when they are puppies but grow up to be very different.


----------

